# Como colocar gráficos num tópico?



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Dez 2012 às 11:39)

Já tentei criar gráficos (de temperatura, precipitação...) no excel e colocá-los no fórum, mas sem sucesso!

Consegui criar dois, online, e pôr os links, como fiz aqui.

Mas onde posso criar gráficos, de maneira a podê-los colocar diretamente em um tópico? Como faço isso?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2012 às 11:50)

Fazendo print screen do gráfico ou guardando o mesmo, e depois fazendo upload da imagem.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2012 às 12:10)

Uma outra forma também muito fácil, é fazeres os gráficos normalmente numa folha de Excel, depois guardas essa folha de Excel como uma Página Web. Ao fazeres isso, vai ser criada uma pasta dentro da qual estão todos os gráficos que fizeste no Excel, no formato de ficheiros jpeg. Depois é processo normal de upload dessa imagem e colocação do respectivo link no post.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Dez 2012 às 12:20)

Grato pelo esclarecimento


----------

